# My first Boudoir...Maybe NSFW



## Bend The Light (Aug 24, 2012)

New venture for me...I have been doing photo shoots in my little one-man studio for the last few months, building experience, mainly shooting families and kids. Had the odd grown-up shoot. But then K messaged me and asked if I do boudoir/bikini. She wanted a few shots to send to Afghanistan with her boyfriend. Nothing nude, just implied and tasteful shots. 

So I said yes. The shoot was today and I don't thing we did too bad. She was a lovely girl, and she said after that I had really put her at her ease, and that I was easier to work with than the other photographers she'd been to for other photo shoots. She was keen on the white background, and less keen on the bed/sheets shots. Of over 100 shots she narrowed it down to 30 she really really liked. 

So, over to you...here are a handful of shots. Let me know what you think. Technically I would have liked another light - shadows in places I didn't like, and some overly bright areas in others...I probably could have evened things out a bit with another light. Anyway...enough waffling...what do you think?


Thanks in advance of your comments.

Sorry folks. Have to take these down now. Will replace them after the model has her images herself.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

There will soon be one very appreciative, grateful solider in Afghanistan as soon as the e-mail arrives...


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 24, 2012)

Derrel said:


> There will soon be one very appreciative, grateful solider in Afghanistan as soon as the e-mail arrives...



I think he's taking them out there himself, or at least a print...he leaves for 6 months at the end of September I believe. But yes, I am sure he will be very happy.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 24, 2012)

All of them look very nice I think.
#1 & #2 seem a bit bright while #4 seems right on the target for color.
#6 is just terrific and probably my favorite.

Nice job.


Lew


----------



## tirediron (Aug 24, 2012)

A few very minor exposure issues, but overall, a good, strong set!  Nicely done!


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 24, 2012)

I like the lighting on all of them. Very clean, yet sensuous lol.

I do not like the pose in the last one though. It's kind of a "you want me to touch my head like this?" awkward look.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 24, 2012)

She seems a little awkward in all of them, which on the one hand is rather sweet and on the other hand is, well, it looks a little awkward.

You should spend a little time studying how girls in sexy photographs pose. It's an odd thing, but the sexy poses don't feel sexy to the model at all. It's all about fairly extreme twists, bends and hip-cocking. A little less looking straight at the camera, and a lot more side-long looks and peeking over the shoulder.

I realize this was an off the cuff thing, outside of what you normally do, and I think you did pretty well. Mainly because she's an insanely good looking girl and you've got a pretty good handle on flattering, softish, lighting.


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

#6 is my fav. but I think it could be better. She needs to be on her knees sitting up a little higher with her legs spread a little more. That would help that little bit of a wrinkle in her her waist area. 
Keep shooting!!


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> All of them look very nice I think.
> #1 & #2 seem a bit bright while #4 seems right on the target for color.
> #6 is just terrific and probably my favorite.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I am working with 2 lights at the moment, so with the white BG I have one lighting the BG and the other as main. I struggled to keep things exposed while not blowing out the larger areas of flesh (e.g. her back). Takes practice, of course, and I hope to get some more!



tirediron said:


> A few very minor exposure issues, but overall, a good, strong set!  Nicely done!



Pretty much as I responded to Lew. More practice required. 
Thank you. 



rexbobcat said:


> I like the lighting on all of them. Very clean, yet sensuous lol.
> 
> I do not like the pose in the last one though. It's kind of a "you want me to touch my head like this?" awkward look.



Yeah, a little like that. She's not a model, and I haven't done this sort of thing before. When I shoot families I have the kids jumping and cartwheeling etc. A lot more "freeform". Here we were just coming up with ideas...we narrowed down over 100 images to 30 for the final processing.



amolitor said:


> She seems a little awkward in all of them, which on the one hand is rather sweet and on the other hand is, well, it looks a little awkward.
> 
> You should spend a little time studying how girls in sexy photographs pose. It's an odd thing, but the sexy poses don't feel sexy to the model at all. It's all about fairly extreme twists, bends and hip-cocking. A little less looking straight at the camera, and a lot more side-long looks and peeking over the shoulder.
> 
> I realize this was an off the cuff thing, outside of what you normally do, and I think you did pretty well. Mainly because she's an insanely good looking girl and you've got a pretty good handle on flattering, softish, lighting.



Thanks. As above, first time for both of us, and with the nature of the beast, many of these will be amateur models. And I am no pro, just yet. 
You are correct that I need to study more - will do. Many of the poses we had were due to her not wanting anything too strong...subtle/implied/classy was what she asked for. These turned out so much better and so much more relaxed than i thought they would to be honest. ha ha.



mishele said:


> #6 is my fav. but I think it could be better. She needs to be on her knees sitting up a little higher with her legs spread a little more. That would help that little bit of a wrinkle in her her waist area.
> Keep shooting!!



Thanks. Yes, I know what you mean. She didn't want to "show too much" in the photos so that probably directed the position of legs etc. I think if I ask her back, and do some modelling for CD or the like, then we can both practice and become more comfortable in what we are doing.

Cheers all.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> #6 is my fav. but I think it could be better. She needs to be on her knees sitting up a little higher with her legs spread a little more. That would help that little bit of a wrinkle in her her waist area.



But, but, but.... That little wrinkle is what makes the image so darn hawt! :blushing:


----------



## Heitz (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > #6 is my fav. but I think it could be better. She needs to be on her knees sitting up a little higher with her legs spread a little more. That would help that little bit of a wrinkle in her her waist area.
> ...



You know, I did a little cloning on one like this...then I put it back. You might be right.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

Heitz said:


> Damn.



Good Damn?
Bad Damn?
or
Hot Damn?

Just wondered.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 25, 2012)

Bend The Light said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.
> ...



Yes, yes, and hell yes.  You go back to your model and tell her she is smokin' hot.  Oh and great frickin' pictures too!


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

Heitz said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> > Heitz said:
> ...





Ok. Will do.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't take this the wrong way, but these are very harsh. There isn't anything soft or feminine about them, except for the girl. They are nicely exposed, but the posing needs work and they need more drama.

Take a look at Hollys work. 
Boudoir Candy Photography - Austin, Abilene, Dallas & New York

Her lighting creates drama, her poses are extremely feminine, and processing adds to the softness.

These are a good start, but are you understanding what I'm trying to get across? Soften things up a little.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but these are very harsh. There isn't anything soft or feminine about them, except for the girl. They are nicely exposed, but the posing needs work and they need more drama.
> 
> Take a look at Hollys work.
> Boudoir Candy Photography - Austin, Abilene, Dallas & New York
> ...



Thanks. Posing does need work as both she and I were first timers in this style of photography. As time goes by hopefully I will have more experience of posing etc. 

I do like some of the work in that link, and some of the poses are very nice. I don't like the processing so much...it's TOO processed for me, and one of the things my model said was that she didn't want "airbrushing" as she called it, particularly with her freckles as she'd lost those in a previous photoshoot with another photographer. We were looking for more natural, as they are for the boyfriend, and showing her how she usually looks to him (sort of!).

I will definitely work on these poses and softness, however, and haven't taken your comment in the wrong way at all.
Thanks.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 25, 2012)

You can do a soft focus without "airbrushing". I agree on that point, I'd rather see natural skin instead of fake plasticky looking skin. Plastic skin is a pet peeve of mine as well.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> You can do a soft focus without "airbrushing". I agree on that point, I'd rather see natural skin instead of fake plasticky looking skin. Plastic skin is a pet peeve of mine as well.



Yes, that's what I mean.


----------



## JTB (Aug 25, 2012)

Well #6 is my favorite, yes #1 and #2 seem to bright.  She looks very comfortable, and it shows in the photographs.  Working on Lighting is also my issue it is either to bright or not bright enough.  Enjoyed the shots, keep up the Great work.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

JTB said:


> Well #6 is my favorite, yes #1 and #2 seem to bright.  She looks very comfortable, and it shows in the photographs.  Working on Lighting is also my issue it is either to bright or not bright enough.  Enjoyed the shots, keep up the Great work.



Thank you.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree with ChristopherCoy on the matter of lighting and softness (although I think a feminine quality can exist in the absence of softness, it just isn't traditional, perhaps).

Moreover, after looking around at several boudoir sites including the one posted above (sexyawesomeyou), for strictly educational and research purposes, of course, I'm a little disappointed to see so much of the same theme, wardrobe, and scene: women dressed in fancy bras and panties and high heels rolling across beds, pouting and purring at the camera. Good grief! How about something more interesting and original, like, oh...  maybe a space theme, half-dressed in a Star Wars costume, or set in a bakery with only dollops of cream on her naked body, or playing with potters clay in a workshop, or something more avant garde and edgy shot in a rusty industrial setting? 

And I know a lot of people like that sexy, pouting or wanting look, but for me at least it doesn't work. Intentional sexiness is almost never sexy.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I agree with ChristopherCoy on the matter of lighting and softness (although I think a feminine quality can exist in the absence of softness, it just isn't traditional, perhaps).
> 
> Moreover, after looking around at several boudoir sites including the one posted above (sexyawesomeyou), for strictly educational and research purposes, of course, I'm a little disappointed to see so much of the same theme, wardrobe, and scene: women dressed in fancy bras and panties and high heels rolling across beds, pouting and purring at the camera. Good grief! How about something more interesting and original, like, oh...  maybe a space theme, half-dressed in a Star Wars costume, or set in a bakery with only dollops of cream on her naked body, or playing with potters clay in a workshop, or something more avant garde and edgy shot in a rusty industrial setting?
> 
> And I know a lot of people like that sexy, pouting or wanting look, but for me at least it doesn't work. Intentional sexiness is almost never sexy.



I agree. We were hoping here for a un-forced look, no trout pout, no backside in the air, etc. I do think I would have liked a different background for some, even a dark one, but my studio is not quite equipped for that yet...

Dnno about Star Wars etc., as the idea is to perhaps represent the bedroom? But I can see that I would have fun with other ideas like yours but would not call it Boudoir....

Thanks.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 25, 2012)

Bend The Light said:


> ...no trout pout...



  Every time I hear "trout pout" I have a good laugh! Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I agree with ChristopherCoy on the matter of lighting and softness (although I think a feminine quality can exist in the absence of softness, it just isn't traditional, perhaps).
> 
> Moreover, after looking around at several boudoir sites including the one posted above (sexyawesomeyou), for strictly educational and research purposes, of course, I'm a little disappointed to see so much of the same theme, wardrobe, and scene: women dressed in fancy bras and panties and high heels rolling across beds, pouting and purring at the camera. Good grief! How about something more interesting and original, like, oh...  maybe a space theme, half-dressed in a Star Wars costume, or set in a bakery with only dollops of cream on her naked body, or playing with potters clay in a workshop, or something more avant garde and edgy shot in a rusty industrial setting?
> 
> And I know a lot of people like that sexy, pouting or wanting look, but for me at least it doesn't work. Intentional sexiness is almost never sexy.



Esquire Magazine has been running a series entitled "Me In My Place", which attempts to show sexy actresses and models in their OWN domicile...the poses are for the most part kitchen,living room, bedroom stuff, without a lot of fancy lingerie. The poses are "down to Earth", simple, basic....lots of shots of a woman in a shirt or tank top, panties, and, well...that's about it...VERY sexy in its own way. I've been hired to do a shoot based on that concept, the Me In My Place concept, next month, so...hopefully I can pull it off. In the meantime, it's back to educational trolling through boudoir sites....lol


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with ChristopherCoy on the matter of lighting and softness (although I think a feminine quality can exist in the absence of softness, it just isn't traditional, perhaps).
> ...



Blimey, there are worse ways to make a living, eh?

And I like the shirt and panties idea...it could have worked well for this girl, especially if the shirt was the boyfriend's...or something of his from his Army gear...Hmmm...plans for future shoots!


----------



## amolitor (Aug 26, 2012)

On the one hand, there's value in originality. You're bringing something new to the table, which is why a client might use YOU over some other bloke.

On the other hand, there's value in deploying visual tropes. If the client wants Boudoir, there's an excellent chance she's expecting trout pout high heels purring at the camera. If the boyfriend or husband doesn't see trout pout high heels purring, there's at least some chance he's not going to really recognize what these pictures even ARE. We look at a picture in the context of all the other pictures we've seen, and if the one we're looking at right now doesn't look enough like something else we've seen, it's going to be a bit of a mystery. This is particularly true of people who haven't looked at a lot of pictures.

Obviously, I hope, this has very little to do with the shoot under discussion here, these are general remarks.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Aug 26, 2012)

i enjoy a good boudoir type piece. the images are good.

for anything to add, i'd keep working with the poses. it was said here earlier girls in sexy poses actually don't feel that way when taking the shot and there's truth to it. you have to bend them and twist them all over to impact the dimensions of your frame sometimes. they may think "what is wrong with this guy?" but in the end, it will come out better.

she definitely has more potential, and next time if you shoot with her, you and her will be more comfortable to take some killer shots. otherwise, good work for a first time boudoir! looking forward to more


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 26, 2012)

amolitor said:


> On the one hand, there's value in originality. You're bringing something new to the table, which is why a client might use YOU over some other bloke.
> 
> On the other hand, there's value in deploying visual tropes. If the client wants Boudoir, there's an excellent chance she's expecting trout pout high heels purring at the camera. If the boyfriend or husband doesn't see trout pout high heels purring, there's at least some chance he's not going to really recognize what these pictures even ARE. We look at a picture in the context of all the other pictures we've seen, and if the one we're looking at right now doesn't look enough like something else we've seen, it's going to be a bit of a mystery. This is particularly true of people who haven't looked at a lot of pictures.
> 
> Obviously, I hope, this has very little to do with the shoot under discussion here, these are general remarks.



Thanks. I appreciate your comments, and much is true. In this instance (and I know your remarks were general not specific) we exchanged links/photos etc. before we met and have attempted to emulate some of the poses/setting that she liked. It may not actually BE boudoir, but "A rose by any other name..." and all that. 



raphaelaaron said:


> i enjoy a good boudoir type piece. the images are good.
> 
> for anything to add, i'd keep working with the poses. it was said here earlier girls in sexy poses actually don't feel that way when taking the shot and there's truth to it. you have to bend them and twist them all over to impact the dimensions of your frame sometimes. they may think "what is wrong with this guy?" but in the end, it will come out better.
> 
> she definitely has more potential, and next time if you shoot with her, you and her will be more comfortable to take some killer shots. otherwise, good work for a first time boudoir! looking forward to more



Many thanks. I really do hope she'll come back and pose for me again, not just in thsi style, but other stuff too...I will ask. 

Cheers


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2012)

amolitor said:


> On the one hand, there's value in originality. You're bringing something new to the table, which is why a client might use YOU over some other bloke.
> 
> On the other hand, there's value in deploying visual tropes. If the client wants Boudoir, there's an excellent chance she's expecting trout pout high heels purring at the camera. *If the boyfriend or husband doesn't see trout pout high heels purring, there's at least some chance he's not going to really recognize what these pictures even ARE.* We look at a picture in the context of all the other pictures we've seen, and if the one we're looking at right now doesn't look enough like something else we've seen, it's going to be a bit of a mystery. This is particularly true of people who haven't looked at a lot of pictures.
> 
> Obviously, I hope, this has very little to do with the shoot under discussion here, these are general remarks.



Uh, dude, do you actually believe some of the things you write? Some commissioned pictures of yourself, shown in panties and bra and high heels, and given to your lover... a man so incredibly stupid that he will not recognize what these pictures even ARE? A service man who has not seen enough pictures to recognize boudoir photos? A man who cannot recognize boudoir pictures of his own lover, due to lack of contextual cues. Trust me man--these pictures will not be "a mystery" to the solider headed to Afghanistan. Perhaps you could write him a field manual, to help him deal with these strange, out-of-this-world images?? zOMG!!! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Uh, dude, do you actually believe some of the things you write?




I'm so glad I'm not the only one... I had to employ the ignore list after that one.


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 8, 2012)

You may have noticed I removed the photos a while back...I didn't want anyone to find them before K had had the chance to present them to the BF. I am still not putting the originals back, but I have a few more here which are not part of the set presented to K, but that I have been practicing my PP with, notably using "portraiture" plug ins and playing with the settings. I'd appreciate comments on the PP. Note that these images are effectively "outtakes" from the shoot, but I quite like them anyway. 




24-8-2012 K8 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




cdm k5 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




cdm k4 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




cdm k3 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




cdm k2 LOTR by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




cdm k 1 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2012)

Wished i hadn't missed the originals!


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Wished i hadn't missed the originals!



Awww, sorry. Well, there was one similar to #4, and another similar to the 3rd, and another similar to the second one but without the funny face. And #1 is actually from the original set. 

So you see, you have seen some very similar. 

Did you like these, though?


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I like them. They're playful and cute. I haven't shot any boudoir


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Yeah, I like them. They're playful and cute. I haven't shot any boudoir



This young lady contacted me and asked if I did it, and I said "er, yes...of course". And we went from there. I have 2 ladies coming in (not together) next weekend for some boudoir stuff doing. Should be fun!


----------



## digital flower (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for reposting some of them. 

Great shots of the Irish-American hybrid :blushing:


----------



## amolitor (Sep 8, 2012)

The ones where she's making faces are wonderful!

She's a fantastic model. Not being a "model" is a huge win for her -- she's an interesting sexy character in front of the camera, not a model who's mastered the trite poses. She'd never sell clothes with her in front of the camera style, but she's hellaciously fun to look at.


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 9, 2012)

digital flower said:


> Thanks for reposting some of them.
> 
> Great shots of the Irish-American hybrid :blushing:





amolitor said:


> The ones where she's making faces are wonderful!
> 
> She's a fantastic model. Not being a "model" is a huge win for her -- she's an interesting sexy character in front of the camera, not a model who's mastered the trite poses. She'd never sell clothes with her in front of the camera style, but she's hellaciously fun to look at.



Thank you.


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 9, 2012)

Samu55el said:


> I realize this was an off the cuff thing, outside of what you normally do



Sorry, I don't get what you are saying? You realise this was off the cuff and not what I usually do...so...

Do you have critique, or suggestions at all? 

Thanks


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 9, 2012)

:addpics:


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 9, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> :addpics:



Post number 32. = 6 pics. Put them there yesterday!


----------

